# Heckuva Deal at BotachTactical.com



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

If you guys aren't familiar with these dudes they're GREAT at what they do and offer great prices and deals all the time. ANYWAY, they've got a deal right now on an Aimpoint T-1 red dot scope where if you buy it you get either 2 Streamlight TLR-1 tactical gun lights or 1 Streamlight TLR-2 with the laser for FREE.

Worth the pass on I thought...

http://www.botachtactical.com/ait1pade1.html


----------

